# Is Speedhost trustable and reliable?



## hari1 (May 23, 2012)

I am planning to buy a .com domain. I searched  and researched and finally settled on Speedhost.in.  It provides domain very cheaply and is an Indian company from Delhi.
I read good reviews about it on this website. SpeedHost Review. Read best reviews of speedhost.in | WebHostingTop

Please give your suggestions, views and comments about Speedhost's truatability and reliability.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2012)

Doesn't look bad. The prices are also ok. It costs almost same in namecheap.com (10.69 USD/yr)
If you can go for namecheap. a known reliable player. And it doesnt cost too much above the 500/yr by speedhost


----------



## hari1 (May 24, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Doesn't look bad. The prices are also ok. It costs almost same in namecheap.com (10.69 USD/yr)
> If you can go for namecheap. a known reliable player. And it doesnt cost too much above the 500/yr by speedhost



See people's views on namcheap on these sites. Similarly are the reviews of godaddy. I decided Speedhost because it is an indian company from Delhi and I live in Haryana. I can file a case against them in consumer court if anything wrong happens. Isn't it the best reason to go with it? 
You can suggest any other good domain registrar.
Namecheap reviews - Read user reviews of Namecheap at WebHostingReviews.com

Reviews of namecheap.com, Name Cheap uptime stats and user comments

NameCheap Sucks? Beware: Read this review first! | Even The Best Hostings Suck Sometimes

Thanks for your sugesstion.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2012)

hari1 said:
			
		

> See people's views on namcheap on these sites. Similarly are the reviews of godaddy. I decided Speedhost because it is an indian company from Delhi and I live in Haryana. I can file a case against them in consumer court if anything wrong happens. Isn't it the best reason to go with it?


 Well then you can go for it. 500 isnt much. and a good price for a full year for a domain


----------



## zita (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, speed host is not bad.. you can afford there.. But as per my personal experiences HostSoch provides professional hosting with decent pricing, they provider Lifetime free domain name along with Hosting packages. if you are really looking for cheapest and best company in India, i would suggest Hostsoch.


----------



## Siddhart (Sep 20, 2012)

Every one is talking about some another web host like godaddy, hostingraja , s3host.in and so on. But we should not forget about best satisfying service provider. Money is matter but in business service matters a lot. So, if we are getting proper service then the web host is good otherwise they are not good at all.


----------



## techfreek (Sep 29, 2012)

Speedhost is Good, I have personally Dealt with them for couple of months. When i purchased the plan they used to provide Hosting on Indian Servers and Somehow they are not doing it now. 
When i spoke to the Guys at Speedhost.in, They are saying Hosting in USA is lot Reliable than India, Common they had Servers at Ctrls Hyderabad which is one of the best Datacenters in India which hasn't Seen Downtime from the past Few years because of their Awesome Infrastructure. The Real Reason was Margins are Really low on Indian Servers because of the High cost of Hosting in India.
If Server location is not at all a concerned, Speedhost.in is Good.


----------

